# Deeper pro plus



## tegro (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute wollte mir Deeper DP1H10S10 Smart Sonar Pro Plus Fischfinder
Anschaffen 
Und wollte hören ob es was ist.  Hat jemand den im Einsatz und wie sind die Erfahrungen 
Danke im voraus 
MfG
Alex


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Depper pro plus*

Hallo tegro,
es ist ganz entscheidend was du wir erwartest und wofür er eingesetzt werden soll! 

Also wo willst du den Deeper einsetzen und welche Informationen soll er Dir liefern? 
Diese Fragen musst du dir im Vorfeld erstmal beantworten - und dann nach einem passenden Gerät schauen. 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das Teil (die anderen Wurfecholote aber auch), bei der Fischerkennung und der generellen Leistung als Echolot gibt es aber einfach mal physikalische Grenzen bei allen Echoloten dieser Art. Es geht vor allem ums Display sowie die Sendeleistung beides ist eher überschaubar. 

Was hingegen wirklich cool ist:
Der Deeper Pro Plus hat ein GPS-Modul verbaut - du kannst dir damit eigene Gewässerkarten vom Ufer aus erstellen. 


Zum Einlesen:
schau mal hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332395 

Es gibt aber bereits einen sehr langen Thread zum Deeper - hänge dich bitte da mit dran:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290892

Dieses Thema hier schließe ich.


----------

